# Anyone feed Honest Kitchen?



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I ordered Honest Kitchen's Force and Embark and was thinking it was a good way to get some variety in my dogs diet. No matter what I mix it with my dog seems to throw it up shortly after eating it. This has happened 4 out 5 times that I've fed it to her. I am not feeding it to her anymore, btw.

I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem? It looks like such a good food, but it seems my girl can't handle it. She can eat fresh raw meat and RMB, no problem, so I'm wondering if the food has too much vegetable matter for her system?

ps..I'm sorry if this should have been posted in the RAW feeding section...


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SomePupNo matter what I mix it with ...


Hmm... not sure what you mean?? You're not supposed to "mix it" with anything... just rehydrate it with water, wait 10 or 15 minutes and feed it...


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I tried it as they suggested with only warm water and left to re-hydrate for 5 to 10 minutes, but she wouldn't eat it. So, the package says you can mix it with some form of raw or cooked meat for additional calories. I added her favorite raw meats and she ate it, but then threw it up.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have at times mixed this with ground muscle meat (beef, and a wild game mix I get). My dogs have not had any issues with it. I have never tried to feed it alone.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

I am going to try it again tommorrow mixed with ground turkey (which she loves!) but I am only going to mix up a tiny amount, maybe a tablespoon or two. Maybe I am giving her too much. I know it's good food, it may be just so different from anything else her body doesn't know quite how to digest it properly. I will call the Honest Kitchen folks and see what they suggest.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I added one cup of mix to two cups of water, and then mixed that with about 5 pounds of ground meat so that could be it. I only use it so I don't have to play with the kelp and alfalfa and for variety.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine hate it. No throwing up though just refusal to eat. I gave it away after several attempts.


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine eats it at night . 1 cup of dry re hydrated with 1 and a half very warm water. It re hydrates for 17 minutes and then I mix it with a quarter pound of steamed turkey and some cooked organ meats. She eats anything though, but she is doing well on this. Seems to like it.


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SomePupHi, I ordered Honest Kitchen's Force and Embark and was thinking it was a good way to get some variety in my dogs diet. No matter what I mix it with my dog seems to throw it up shortly after eating it. This has happened 4 out 5 times that I've fed it to her. I am not feeding it to her anymore, btw.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem? It looks like such a good food, but it seems my girl can't handle it. She can eat fresh raw meat and RMB, no problem, so I'm wondering if the food has too much vegetable matter for her system?
> 
> ps..I'm sorry if this should have been posted in the RAW feeding section...


Hi Somepup. We feed raw and use Honest Kitchen as an extra daily meal for one of our dogs - it helps us keep weight on her, and as a backup food to have on hand for emergencies and/or travel. We use the Embark formula. We started with Force, then tried Embark and liked it better - and now for the life of me I can't remember why!!

But anyway, one of our four dogs WILL throw it up if we feed too big of a quantity. So I think you are on the right track to at least try a smaller quantity and see how that works for you.

Best wishes,
DG


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback on that question, everyone..I appreciate it









I also might need to add a little MORE water, as when it is re-hydrated it resembles pudding. Maybe it should be more soupy? 

Thanks again, I'll let you know what happens. I might have a couple of boxes up for grabs!!


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

Make sure it re hydrates long enough. It is usually like pudding when I have let it sit 17 minutes.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

We have used Honest Kitchen with our two Goldens in the past but not yet with Myrika. To feed three large dogs with only HK is not in our budget, lol. Adding it into their food rotation for variety would work though.

Anyway, I wanted to mention that we have also fed Innova EVO. Although two did great with it, one was throwing up and had diarrhea towards the end of the first bag (our male Golden who has the sensitive digestive system).

Both Goldens did great with HK and reeeeeally loved it. I can't imagine all dogs will do equally as well on it or any other food.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaWe have used Honest Kitchen with our two Goldens in the past but not yet with Myrika. To feed three large dogs with only HK is not in our budget, lol. Adding it into their food rotation for variety would work though.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to mention that we have also fed Innova EVO. Although two did great with it, one was throwing up and had diarrhea towards the end of the first bag (our male Golden who has the sensitive digestive system).
> 
> ...


It is a bit pricey isn't it!? Hey I just noticed that you have a Golden named Oakley..that was my Golden's name! I love it!


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

I think smaller portions, more water and longer rehydration may help. I've been using 1 cup of Preference w/ 2 cups water every other day for a couple of months now. I always let is sit for at least 15 min before feeding or adding anything else to it. Tried Verve & Embark before, and will be switching back to embark.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SomePupHey I just noticed that you have a Golden named Oakley..that was my Golden's name! I love it!










...hee-hee, that's very cool! I haven't met too many Oakleys...actually the only other one besides your Golden is a female GSD on this board.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_Betula
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SomePupHey I just noticed that you have a Golden named Oakley..that was my Golden's name! I love it!
> ...


Yes, I've seen her! She's a beauty







It's a great name...I didn't name him after the Sunglass company, I found his name in a baby name book. They said it meant "From the oak glen". I still remember that, lol!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I wonder if it didn't sit long enough so hydrated even more and then was too much in the stomach???


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SomePupIt's a great name...I didn't name him after the Sunglass company, I found his name in a baby name book. They said it meant "From the oak glen". I still remember that, lol!


That's interesting that you found it in a baby book! All our dogs are named after trees, even Myrika.

_***Sorry to keep going off-topic...but it is your thread, so I figure it's okay, hah-hah!_


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I wonder if it didn't sit long enough so hydrated even more and then was too much in the stomach???


You may be right. I followed the directions, but perhaps it wasn't long enough. I thought the banana chips looked a tad crunchy...I didn;t try giving her THK last night, she has something else. So, I still don't know.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_Betula
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SomePupIt's a great name...I didn't name him after the Sunglass company, I found his name in a baby name book. They said it meant "From the oak glen". I still remember that, lol!
> ...


I'm the one who started going off the topic, lol. no need to apologize! What kind of a tree is a Myrika?


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I know you did, lol, but I kept it going.
















...Myrika is bayberry-wax myrtle bark. We couldn't decide between that and Betula (birch tree), so we went with Myrika-Betula.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Back on topic...









I have been using HK for a couple of years. I weigh it using my kichen scale (I make big batches and freeze it in one-meal-sized containers): 8 ounces of HK and 24 ounces of water. I let it sit for 15-20 minutes, stirring once or twice, then I mix in 2 pounds of raw meat. I mix the grain-free chicken formula with venison, the grain-free turkey formula with turkey, and the new formula with quinoa with beef heart. I have never had an issue with my dogs throwing up after eating this food.

However, the first few times I fed venison to my oldest dog were not good. He would eat it happily, but it immediately came right back up just as soon as he'd emptied the bowl. We never figured out what made that happen, but when I fed venison to him again about a year later, there were no problems. It was very strange.

~Kristin


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i feed HK when backpacking with the dogs. 

since one of us (LUC!) can't be stopped in cold weather, i haven't backpacked since the fall....so i don't remember actual numbers, but i always add extra water from what they suggest, up to 50% more. 

my dogs like it. they like fresh raw better, for sure, but i haven't had any issues with them refusing it, and it seems to go down fine with them. you could try adding extra water maybe.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaI know you did, lol, but I kept it going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOh I like it! There is a place in Oregon where they have alot of Myrtle-Wood trees. These trees have beautiful wood and the people make all kinds of neat things out of them. Furniture, dishes, etc. The wood has stripes in it..I might even still have a lamp or something out of Myrtle Wood.









You probably don't want to know this...but...I had a dog named Willow, too! LOL I only had her for a couple of months, because she was nippy and didn't like small children. She was a black and tan dachshund, Willow ended up with a co-worker who's kids were already teenagers. She still lives with them,happily ruling the household with her short legs and big attitude! lol


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

OK back on topic! I tried adding more water and letting it sit longer..she did fine this time! But, I also gave her very little and much more meat. Thanks for all the help, everyone!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SomePup
> The wood has stripes in it..I might even still have a lamp or something out of Myrtle Wood.


Wow - amazing! You need to PM a pic, if you still have the lamp. I'd love to see it.



> Originally Posted By: SomePupYou probably don't want to know this...but...I had a dog named Willow, too! LOL


OMG...Now that's just too much!







...and our Willow rules the doggie roost, with a gentle paw though & no nippy-nips.


----------

